# Natural Balance



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
After reading a little about food I went with Natural Balance Venison & Rice Formula.
I really hope Nemo likes it, he is on Iams right now. Did anyone switch to Natural Balance and what was the outcome? I would love some feed-back.

Thanks So Much,

Andrea~


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I switched to Natural Balance several months ago.Boo never liked any of the other brands he tried,but he loves Natural Balance.I hope Nemo does well on it & likes it as much as Boo does.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I switched to Natural Balance several months ago.Boo never liked any of the other brands he tried,but he loves Natural Balance.I hope Nemo does well on it & likes it as much as Boo does.[/B]


I switched to Natural Balance and my babies LOVE it. They like the beef stick and Ultra premium dry. I mix them together.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo just hated it, and he started itching and biting his feet..
He is back on Iams.. Well at least I tried...


Andrea~


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Did you slowly add small amounts of Natural Balance to his old food? You're supposed to gradually change it for at least a week. You should also try the rolls they have from natural balance! Mines LOVE that. I just switched mines to Venison this week, and they all love it. I think it also helps that I have 3, and they gooble everything up really fast to compete with each other. LoL. I even notice that they try to pick out the Venison formula from the Chicken Soup one that I had them on previously since the Venison is larger and maybe tastier? They're a really silly bunch. =] Natural Balance is mostly targeted to prevent allergies, so that's weird how he's itching after having eaten it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

We recently tried the Natural Balance Duck and Potato....They liked it first few bites and that was the last they liked.....after two weeks of trying.








They do like the beef rolls cut in little pieces for treats though.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

switched lola to nb potatoe and duck after i tried sg wee bits- lola loves it, gobbles it down in about 30 secs! i give her 1/3 cup two times a day. she is still tearing, and itching a bit. think this is b/c of the cheap shampoos i've been using on her (pantene)- might switch to cc products for the itching. i think its a GREAT food, i'm going to give her the fish/sweet potatoe formula when she's done with this bag for variety. hope that helped!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

After reading about Natural Balance, I'm considering switching too. It seems like a great food. I wondering if anyone had any negative to say about it and why.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> After reading about Natural Balance, I'm considering switching too. It seems like a great food. I wondering if anyone had any negative to say about it and why.[/B]


I recently switched mine from Merrick to NB sweet potato and fish. They picked out the NB and left the Merrick in the bowl. I take that as a pretty good sign that they approve. I have found that sometimes when I switch it is just the "new" that they like. Time will tell.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My two love Natural Balance's Vegetarian formula (which is also actually vegan). I love how their breath smells after they've eate it. And I admit, it doesn't taste bad at all.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

N.B. IS A GOOD FOOD CHOICE, IT JUST WAS NOT FOR NEMO..

I HAVE SWITCHED HIM TO NUTRO ULTRA(ADULT) 2 WEEKS NOW HE IS ON IT, AND IS DOING GREAT!!

THANK GOD, I WAS SICK OF SEARCHING FOR FOODS













Andrea~


----------

